# What r my Easter eggers?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Is anyone able to tell yet if these little babies are gonna be boys or girls?





































First 3 pics are chick A and last 3 are pics of chick B

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Look at the combs, as a general rule, EE have pea combs, and pea combs are fairly easy to sex from (I can do mine around 3 weeks with good certainty). 
As a general rule, one row of bumps will be a pullet, three rows will be a cockerel. Occasionally a chick will be a late bloomer and mess up the system but this is pretty reliable.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Great job fiere. The one that has three bumps that u said would be a roo just crowed this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

LOL! I love their first crows. They sound so hilarious, poor boys.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Yea it's like a cross between a grown man burp mixed with someone talking after sucking up helium 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

